# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Temporada de nieves 2011-2012

## sergi1907

El Pirineo de Lleida recibe la primera nevada tras la sequía.

Las precipitaciones registradas ayer en forma de nieve sobre los 2.000 metro de altitud dejaron lso primero copos en las montañas del Pirineo de Lleida tras una semana de sequía.

En la Bonaigua se registraron unos cinco litros, en Certascan unos ocho litros, en Espot poco más de seis litros y en Sort 7,4 litros. La lluvia fue muy bien recibida dado que el territorio estaba muy seco y acumulaba importantes déficits de agua. 
 Repecto a las temperaturas, también se registró un fuerte descenso y los termómetros se situaron por debajo de cero. 
 En cotas superiores a los 2.500 metros, los termómetros ya marcaban durante la jornada de ayer cuatro grados bajo cero.
 Este primera nevada de la temporada se dejó ver ayer en todo el conjunto del Pirineo de Lleida. 
 La última vez que se registraron nevadas en la provincia de Lleida fue el pasado mes de abril cuando tan solo se dejó notar tímidamente en el norte de la Segarra. Aun así, la afectación fue mínima en esta zona, donde sólo cayeron algunos copos por la mañana que blanquearon levemente tejados y árboles en localidades como Sant Guim de Freixenet. El temporal, no obstante, sí que tuvo afectación en las comarcas de Girona y del centro de Catalunya, donde las nevadas llegaron a cotas bajas, por lo que la Dirección General de Protección Civil mantuvo activada durante buena parte del día de ayer la alerta del plan Neucat ante el riesgo de que se pudieran acumular grosores superiores a lo habitual.
 Durante la mañana nevó en cotas de 500 metros en comarcas como la Garrotxa, el Berguedà, el Solsonès, el Bages, lAnoia y del Vallès Occidental y Vallés Oriental.

http://www.lamanyana.es/

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

De cara al domingo nos pasara una borrasca bastante potentes de oeste a esta que dejara importantes precipitaciones

----------


## embalses al 100%

> De cara al domingo nos pasara una borrasca bastante potentes de oeste a esta que dejara importantes precipitaciones


Además lo que más nos va a afectar es un frente frío, que bajará la cotoa hasta los 1.200 a 1.500 metros.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Si, podriamos ver aqui en Albacete la nieve, la cota esta el lunes a 1600mts y la sierra de las cabras(la mas alta de la provincia) tiene 2.064mts. Tambien podriamos ver la nieve en los calares del Mundo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Se me olvidava...tambien va a llover

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Se me olvidava...tambien va a llover


Jajajajajaja, faltaría más.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Según últimas noticias ya ha caido la primera nevada del año en las cumbres más altas de Sierra Nevada.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

A ver si con este temporal de los siguientes 4 dias podriamos ver mas nevadas

----------


## jlois

Las zonas de la montaña oriental de la provincia de Lugo pasaron en poco más de tres días de un calor veraniego a temperaturas bajo cero, y de un radiante sol a la primera nevada de la temporada. La nieve comenzó a caer alrededor de las diez de la noche del lunes a partir de los mil metros en los municipios de Cervantes, Pedrafita y O Courel. En poco más de hora y media había una pequeña capa de dos centímetros que lo cubría todo, pero ayer ya había desaparecido, a pesar de que por la mañana también estuvo nevando algo de forma intermitente incluso en la localidad de Pedrafita, a algo menos de mil metros.
Aunque no dificultó el tráfico por las carreteras, esta primera nevada también sorprendió a los peregrinos que hacen el Camino de Santiago. Según constataron en el poblado de O Cebreiro, a las dos de la tarde ya habían pasado por el lugar cien personas en dirección a Compostela, entre las que había australianos, coreanos y brasileños, algunos de los cuales la vieron por primera vez. Sin embargo, ni siquiera en O Poio, el lugar más alto del tramo gallego, hubo problemas para circular.
La semana pasada en Pedrafita alcanzaron los 26 grados y en Cervantes, el albergue de Ancares, situado a 1.300 metros de altitud, registró 21 el viernes. En cambio, el lunes por la noche, mientras nevaba había un grado bajo cero, y ayer a media tarde la temperatura era de un grado. Su responsable señaló que era inusual un tiempo veraniego hasta tan tarde, pero también que se adelantase la primera nevada. Desde ese punto ayer se veían blancos los principales picos desde Os Ancares hasta O Courel.
Tras un verano de sequía turística, los aficionados a la montaña ya se están empezando a animar y, según confirmó el gerente del citado establecimiento, para este fin de semana ya está casi al completo y para el próximo tiene reservadas 80 plazas de dos clubes gallegos de montaña. Vaticinó que en las próximas fechas aumentarán considerablemente las reservas de viajeros atraídos por la nieve.
De todas formas, el alcalde de Pedrafita, José Luis Raposo, espera no tener que sacar las máquinas en esta ocasión para despejar la red viaria municipal. Este concello es el que tiene el mejor parque de maquinaria y el regidor confirmó que está todo a punto. «Aínda que non faga falta, temos as quitaneves en condicións para intervir en calquera emerxencia», dijo.
«Aínda que non faga falta, temos as quitaneves en condicións para intervir»

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/galicia...10G26P4992.htm

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona...un poco al sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis

----------


## REEGE

MÁS DE DOS MILLONES DE PERSONAS SIN CORRIENTE ELÉCTRICA.
Un fuerte temporal de nieve en el noreste de EEUU se cobra tres víctimas mortales.
EFE Europa Press  |  Washington  | Actualizado el 30/10/2011 a las 09:44 horas 

Tres personas han muerto este sábado a causa del temporal de fuertes nevadas en el noreste de Estados Unidos que ha dejado a más de dos millones de personas sin corriente eléctrica y cientos de vuelos en tierra.

Una de las víctimas mortales ha sido un hombre de 84 años en Temple, en el estado de Pennsylvania, cuando un árbol cayó sobre su casa y acabó con su vida "de forma inmediata", en palabras de la Policía. A causa de la gran cantidad de árboles caídos en la zona, los equipos de rescate tardaron dos horas en "retirar el cuerpo de forma segura".

La segunda persona fallecida este sábado se ha registrado en Hebro (Connecticut), cuando se encontraba en su vehículo particular, según ha confirmado el portavoz de Emergencias estatal, Scott Devico.

La tercera y última víctima mortal contabilizada hasta el momento ha sido en Springfield, en el estado de Massachusetts. Un hombre de unos 20 años ha fallecido tras ignorar las barreras colocadas por la Policía que alertaban de postes eléctricos y guarda raíles metálicos derribados, de acuerdo con el portavoz del departamento de Bomberos de la localidad, Dennis Legere.

Asimismo, los estados de Connecticut, Nueva York, Nueva Jersey y Massachusetts han realizado declaraciones de emergencia y, como consecuencia, todos los vuelos domésticos que afectan a dichos estados han sido cancelados de forma temporal.

Las autoridades prevén que la tormenta pase para la tarde de este domingo hora local (noche del domingo hora peninsular española) y, por ende, se espera que las temperaturas aumenten ligeramente conforme vaya comenzando la semana.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Esta nevando en sierra Nevada, Maldonado dice que ahora esta nevando está en Trevelez y durara hasta mañana por la mañana. Se esperan mas nieves para la semana que viene

----------


## REEGE

Sierra Nevada registra una significativa nevada. 

Ivan M » Sierra Nevada » Publicado hoy 
La llegada de la nieve ha acumulado 5 centímetros en casi todas las zonas de la estación. Las buenas condiciones de temperatura y humedad facilitan la puesta en marcha de la producción de nieve en la zona de Borreguiles. 

Noticia completa y fotos aquí:

http://www.nevasport.com/noticias/ar...cativa-nevada/

Así es Miguel Angel y esperemos que pronto los amantes del esqui puedan hacer lo que más les gusta...
Un saludo y más agua para nuestros embalses.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sierra Nevada en directo desde aquí.
http://sierranevada.es/estacion/en-pista/webcams.aspx

----------


## Luján

> Sierra Nevada en directo desde aquí.
> http://sierranevada.es/estacion/en-pista/webcams.aspx


Pues no entra, al menos a mí y ahora.

----------


## perdiguera

Ni a mí ahora.

----------


## ben-amar

Creo que alguien se ha olvidado de conectar las camaras, no hay nada

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante ese manto de nieve que tiene la estción de Sierra Nevada. Los amantes del esqui ya se estarán frotando las manos...
Sin duda bonitas postales las que nos proporcionan los paísajes nevados.
Gracias embalses al 100% por el enlace y hay un video publicitario muy chulo también.

----------


## Luján

Así se veía el 6/11/2011 la nieve de Sierra Nevada. También se puede distinguir algo de nieve en la cordillera Cantábrica y en el Sistema Central. El Ibérico y los Pirineos, tienen demasiadas nubes encima, a la espera de las imágenes de hoy.

((c)MODIS, NASA)

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿De dónde sacas estas imágenes?

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿De dónde sacas estas imágenes?


Lo pone en el ángulo inferior derecho de la foto, fuera de ella.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Lo pone en el ángulo inferior derecho de la foto, fuera de ella.


No lo decía por citar la fuente, sino, para saber, dónde puedo conseguirlas yo. Porque llevo detrás de ellas tiempo  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: .

----------


## Luján

> No lo decía por citar la fuente, sino, para saber, dónde puedo conseguirlas yo. Porque llevo detrás de ellas tiempo .


http://lance.nasa.gov/imagery/rapid-response/

En el texto seleccionas Subset (http://lance.nasa.gov/imagery/rapid-response/subsets/)

y eliges la zona que quieras. En este caso es Europe -> Other Subsets -> Spain (http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/i.../?subset=Spain)

Tendrás 4 columnas de imágenes de dos filas. Las filas son los dos diferentes satélites (Terra y Aqua) que son eminentemente iguales, pero con horas de paso diferentes. La primera columna son las fotografías en la banda visible (true color); la segunda, en las bandas 7-2-1 del sensor, con la que se identifica el hielo/nieve en azul, las nubes en blanco y el agua en negro; la tercera es la imagen en las bandas 3-6-7 y no sé muy bien qué representan (no me he preocupado en mirarlo) y por último, la cuarta columna representa la imagen del índice NDVI, para la vegetación.

Ya hablé sobre estas imágenes allá cuando tenía 1000 o 2000 mensajes. Buscar dónde va a ser complicado, pero seguro que en el hilo donde pusimos un montón de enlaces estará.

----------


## Luján

Aquí va la otra mitad de la península despejada, para poder ver la nieve del Sistema Ibérico y los Pirineos.



El Moncayo tiene nieve, pero las sierras de Teruel no.

En los pirineos, falta aún mucho terreno por cubrir, pero ya ha empezado, que es lo importante.

----------


## sergi1907

Algunos centros invernales habían expresado su deseo de abrir este próximo fin de semana, pero por el momento las condiciones no acompañan. Previsiblemente, la temporada comenzará a principios de diciembre.

Las estaciones de esquí aragonesas esperan que nieve y que desciendan las temperaturas que permitan la fabricación de nieve artificial para poder iniciar la temporada que, previsiblemente, comenzará a principios de diciembre si las condiciones lo permiten. 

 Aunque algunos centros invernales habían expresado su deseo de abrir este próximo fin de semana, último del mes de noviembre, por el momento las condiciones de nieve no acompañan. 

En Candanchú no se sabe si se abrirá este fin de semana aunque lo ven "complicado" porque no hay nieve suficiente, según ha indicado el responsable de comunicación, Jorge Navarro. 

 En la misma situación se encuentra Astún, que quiere abrir "cuanto antes", aunque "seguro que no será este fin de semana" ya que se anuncia nieve "pero a partir del sábado" y de momento, tampoco se han puesto en marcha los cañones de innivación "porque las temperaturas no acompañan". 

 El director comercial de este centro invernal, Andrés Pita, ha señalad que esperan poder fabricar nieve "esta semana". 

 Por su parte, el grupo Aramón, al que pertenecen las estaciones oscenses de Formigal, Panticosa y Cerler, y las turolenses de Javalambre y Valdelinares anunciará previsiblemente este miércoles si abre o no alguno de estos centros el fin de semana. 

 Así lo han dicho fuentes del grupo que apuntan que en cotas altas "ha nevado" y que en Cerler la pasada semana "se pusieron en marcha los cañones". 

 Aramón ha iniciado la venta de forfaits en las taquillas de Zaragoza.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...65976_300.html

----------


## sergi1907

ESTE VIERNES SE ACTIVA LA ALERTA POR NIEVE.

Se ha activado la alerta en el Pirineo oscense por riesgo de nevadas importantes, que podrían acumular hasta 8 centímetros durante la jornada del viernes.

La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) ha activado la alerta en el Pirineo oscense por riesgo de nevadas importantes, que pueden acumular hasta 8 centímetros durante la jornada del viernes. 

 Precisamente este fin de semana está prevista la apertura parcial de la estación de esquí de Cerler, así como la de Panticosa, aunque esta última para uso turístico y no esquiable. Las estaciones de esquí aragonesas se han visto afectadas por la falta de nieve, y todas han tenido que retrasar el día de apertura de la temporada. 

 Este fin de semana también abriran los puntos de restauración de las estaciones de esquí de Javalambre y Valdelinares, en la provincia de Teruel. Allí no se esperan nevadas y sus pistas abrirán en la fecha fijada por el grupo Aramón para la apertura de la totalidad de las estaciones, el 6 de diciembre, siempre y cuando las circunstancias meteorológicas acompañen.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...67213_300.html

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Tambien llega la nieve a la sierra de Segura y de Alcaraz

----------


## Luján

Y los avisos no sólo son para Huesca. Navarra también tiene aviso amarillo por nieve en el Pirineo, al igual que todo el Sistema Ibérico, parte de la Cordillera Cantábrica y del Sistema Central. Sólo se quedan sin aviso las cordilleras del sur.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Cota de nieve a los 1.000 metros en la mitad sur, 800 en la mitad norte. Y bajará más durante la noche, pero sin precipitaciones.

----------


## sergi1907

Almería, Granada, Jaén, Albacete, Cuenca, Soria, Alicante, Castellón, Valencia y Murcia sufren nevadas de hasta 20 cm.

Madrid. (EFE).- Almería, Granada, Jaén, Albacete, Cuenca, Soria, Alicante, Castellón, Valencia y Murcia se encuentran hoy en alerta naranja (riesgo importante) por nevadas con una acumulación de hasta 20 cm en algunos puntos de la península, informa la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) en su página web.

En Andalucía, Almería está en alerta naranja por nevadas con una acumulación de 7 cm en Nacimiento, Campo de Tabernas, Valle del Almanzora y Los Vélez, y Granada en alerta naranja por nevadas en la Cuenca del Genil, Guadix y Baza, y en Cazorla y Segura (Jaén) se esperan nevadas con una acumulación aproximada de 20 cm.

Albacete y Cuenca (Castilla la Mancha) mantienen la alerta naranja por nevadas de hasta 15 cm en La Mancha albaceteña, Hellín y Almansa y alerta en la serranía de Cuenca por nevadas de 12 cm.

La Comunidad Valenciana también en alerta naranja por nieves en sus tres provincias con una acumulación máxima de 10 cm de nieve en el interior de Castellón y Valencia, y la comunidad murciana en alerta por nieve en zonas del noroeste de la provincia.

Teruel y Zaragoza (Aragón), Cantabria, Guadalajara (Castilla la Mancha), Madrid, La Rioja y Asturias mantienen la alerta amarilla (riesgo) por nevadas.

Las ciudades autónomas de Ceuta y Melilla y la Comunidad de Valencia en alerta amarilla por lluvias y Galicia en alerta también amarilla por vientos costeros.

La Aemet avisa de que con la alerta naranja existe un riesgo meteorológico importante, fenómenos meteorológicos no habituales y con cierto grado de peligro para las actividades usuales, y con la amarilla no existe riesgo meteorológico para la población en general, aunque sí para alguna actividad concreta.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...nja-nieve.html

----------

